# wyzej dupy nie podskoczysz



## Kaze

Hello!

I would like to ask if anyone knows an equivalent (in Spanish, English or Portuguese) of the expression "wyzej dupy nie podskoczysz" or at least if you could explain the exact meaning to me. Thank you very much in advance.


¡Hola!

¿Alguien puede decirme si existe algún equivalente (en español, inglés o portugués) de la expresión "wyzej dupy nie podskoczysz"? En caso contrario, ¿podríais explicarme exactamente qué significa? Muchas gracias de antemano.


Witam!

Czy ktoś mógłby mi powiedzieć, czy istnieje (po hiszpańsku, po angielsku lub po portugalsku) jakiś odpowiednik wyrażenia "wyżej dupy nie podskoczysz"? W przeciwnym razie, czy ktoś mógłby mi wytłumaczyć dokładnie o co chodzi? Dziękuję z góry.


----------



## jazyk

I think this is like _bite off more than you can chew, dar um pulo maior que a perna/ter o olho maior que a barriga, cagar más alto que el culo_. I could be wrong, though.


----------



## fragile1

No way - you cannot do that
but thre is just a meaning, I have no idea if there is any idiom in in Spanish, English or Portuguese


----------



## jazyk

You cannot do what? Could you please be more specific?


----------



## e7ka

He just translated that expression in english. It is just an english meaning of that.


----------



## fragile1

If you have for ex. to do something, to  and that think is to hard, to expensive, to dificult, to steep, to messy, to tricky, to heavy, to nasty -  whatever - and you know you are not able to do it or you are not able to gain it you can say "wyzej dupy nie podskoczysz". Colloquial it mean: you cannot do something impossible.
Hope you understad tha base? You cannot jump over your arse.
Is it enough specific


----------



## Thomas1

jazyk said:


> I think this is like _bite off more than you can chew, dar um pulo maior que a perna/ter o olho maior que a barriga, cagar más alto que el culo_. I could be wrong, though.


The Spanish translation looks to me like a very good equivalent. The English one isn't as robust as ours and the Spanish one.

Tom


----------



## jazyk

My translations weren't bad then, especially my Spanish one.


----------



## Szymon Krulikowski

jazyk said:


> My translations weren't bad then, especially my Spanish one.



IMO your Spanish translation refers to this English phrase: putting on airs, which more or less in Polish is equivalent to _zadzieranie nosa_. 

*fragile1* gave good explanation of the title sentence.


----------



## majlo

I reckon this phrase was uttered in one of Pasikowski's films (I might be wrong, though) in the meaning more or less: _you can't be any smarter than that_.
But I concur it can also mean _you can't bite more than you can chew._


----------



## Kaze

Thank you all for your quick response!! 

This phrase is from Andrzej Stasiuk's "Opowieści Galicyjskie", which I am supposed to translate into Spanish.

I think I get the meaning now. I quite like jazyk's Spanish version - which, BTW, I had never heard before, being a native speaker of Spanish. I've searched it on Google and it does exist, I guess they use it in Argentina. The problem is that my translation is for the Spanish market and I don't know if the Spanish will be able to understand the Argentinian set phrase. I have to think it over, but for the time being I will stick to "cagar más alto que el culo".

Thank you once again,
cheers!


----------



## BezierCurve

> This phrase is from Andrzej Stasiuk's "Opowieści Galicyjskie", which I am supposed to translate into Spanish.


 
Then you're more than welcome here anytime you have questions about that translation


----------



## Kaze

Dziękuję bardzo! Pewnie skorzystam 
Thank you very much! I'll probably take advantage of your invitation


----------

